# Apple schließt kritische Sicherheitslücke in Safari



## Newsfeed (13 Februar 2009)

Über präparierte RSS-Feeds ließ sich JavaScript einschleusen und in der lokalen Zone ausführen. Apple hat zudem viele weitere Sicherheitslücken in Mac OS X und Java geschlossen.

Weiterlesen...


----------



## bethke63 (13 Februar 2009)

*AW: Apple schließt kritische Sicherheitslücke in Safari*

Wie sicher ist Apple und Co? Seit dem es die Verknüpfung mit Intel gibt. Denn es heißt ja immer noch das Apple die EXE usw. nicht versteht, aber wie ist es andersrum. Können Vieren auf die PC-Partition (BootCamp) eingeschleust werden ??

Gruß, Werner


----------

